

Ask HN: Attending Eric Ries's 'Lean Startup' talk tomorrow? - markh

Anyone else planning on attending Eric's talk at the Web 2.0 Expo on lean/agile startups on Wednesday?
======
markh
I should have mentioned that it's in San Francisco. See here:

[http://www.web2expo.com/webexsf2009/public/schedule/detail/7...](http://www.web2expo.com/webexsf2009/public/schedule/detail/7789)

------
babyshake
I'll be at the Expo, and I'll certainly try to come.

Will any other HN readers be at Web2 this week?

